# Biete: Advantech 15" Touch Panel PC



## rringel (15 April 2009)

Ich biete hier meinen 15" Touch Panel Computer an der bisher bei mir als Mediaplayer und Surfstation im Einsatz war.
Es ist ein ADVANTECH Gerät mit der Bezeichnung POC-153.

Verbaut ist ein Pentium III Prozessor mit 850MHz und 256MB Ram. Eine Platte ist nicht mehr drin.
Genauere Informationen findet man direkt beim Hersteller unter:
http://support.advantech.com/support/DownloadSearchByProduct.aspx?keyword=POC-153

Ich hatte das Gerät zunächst mit W2K laufen, habe aber dann ein Suse Linux 10.x installiert.

Das Gerät ist noch einwandfrei, lediglich die Abdeckung der seitlichen Laufwerke (CD/Floppy/PCMCIA) ist nicht mehr da.

Der POC-153 hat eingebaute Lautsprecher und zusätzlich noch einen Line Out sowie ein Mic In. Ich habe damit auch Skype genutz ohne Probleme.
In dem PCI Slot hatte ich eine Terratec TV Karte, so das ich den POC auch als TV genutzt habe.

Ich verkaufe ihn nur weil ich nun ein 17" Gerät im Einsatz habe.

Das Gerät verfügt außer den üblichen Zulassungen noch über die Medical Zulassungen EN60601-1.
Die 3 Seriellen Schnittstellen sind teilweise potentialfrei.

Bei Interesse sendet mir eine mail mit Euren Preisvorstellungen.

Beste Grüße RR

hier noch ein paar techn. Daten:
• Dimension (W x H x D): 414 x 339 x 115 mm (16.30" x 13.34" x 4.52 ")
• Weight: 6.5 kg (14.4 lb)
• Power Supply: AC model: 80 Watts Input voltage: 100 ~ 250 VAC, 3 A max. @ 50 ~ 60 Hz
• Cooling Fan Dimension (L x W x H): 60 x 60 x 10 mm (2.4î x 2.4î x 2.4ì)
• Front Panel: IP65/NEMA 4 compliant

• CPU: Support socket 370 based Pentium III/Celeron / VIA C3 CPU
• Memory: Support up to 256 MB SDRAM
• HDD: One 2.5" IDE HDD (nicht enthalten!)
• FDD: 1.44 MB
• CD ROM: Slim type (Optional: CD RW / DVD ROM)
• PCMCIA: Type II x 2
• I/O Ports & Speakers: 4 Serial ports: RS-232 x 3, RS-232/422/485 x 1, 1 parallel port, 2 USB ports, 1 PS/2 mouse and keyboard interface, Micin, Line-in, Speaker-out, 1 W speakers x 2
• Network (LAN): 10/100 Base-T Ethernet interface
• Bus Expansion: One PCI expansion slot

• Display Type: 15" TFT LCD
• Max. Resolution: 1024 x 768
• Colors: 256 K (6 bits/color)
• Dot Size (mm): 0.297 x 0.297
• Viewing Angle: 140 degrees
• Luminance: 350 cd/m2
• Contrast Ratio: 500:1
• Backlight Lifetime: 50,000 hours


----------



## rringel (20 April 2009)

Hab noch was vergessen!

Natürlich läuft auf dem Gerät auch Visualisierung oder SCADA Software.

Ich hatte z.B. meine Heizungssteuerung darüber visualisiert.

RR


----------

